# What's With That House spin off



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got an email yesterday from a spokesman or woman of HGTV. They are producing another Halloween special this year and they asked me to be on it. The program is called "What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House?" and will be hosted by George Grey. I guess it is a spin off their show What's With That House? Not really sure if I got the stomach to be on TV. I can't even talk on the phone to people without freaking out. I replied just to see what is up. Maybe just spam. LOL. What do you all think I should do?

Here is a picture of George










Here is a link to the show.
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/shows_hwth


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hehe... send 'em to WormyT again. 

See, I'm in the same boat as you. I don't really have the best social skills, so I'd probably pass on this too. Plus, I don't think I could handle all the extra TOTs I'd get from being on TV.

Though, keep in mind, they could definitely edit around you and make you seem like a real chatterbox. From what I remember of what Wormy told me, they asked her the same bunch of questions in various different settings and just edited it all together later on to get their final product.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. I wish they would just do a drive by. Not with guns of course, just film as they are driving by. Can't they just have a stand-in for me. Like in the Pee-wee herman movie. When he says, "paging Mr. Herman." Now, I can do that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Too funny, I'll have to call you again!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now I am going to need a bouncer. LOL.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont like being around crowds, or being in front of them for something. If it was me, ide at least give it a try though.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I wouldn't let that guy near me, he looks scary!

Congrats though! Go for it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I am thinking about it. If I do it, I will have to wear my Hauntforum T-shirt.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Yea, I am thinking about it. If I do it, I will have to wear my Hauntforum T-shirt.


That's it. Now I'm making you do it.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Right on! You should definitely do it. Especially since Z-F will pay you for the advertising space on your chest. LOL


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh MY GOSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Deathtouch you gotta do this for us. They are telling the truth about it all and such an easy thing to do. They will ask questions and take video and follow you around all day. They were with me from 9am til like 9:45pm at night. I had to wear the little recorder thingy on my pants. So watch what you say in private, they may be listening LOL.. Sometimes i forgot i was wearing it when talking to my friends that night. Hopefully I didnt say crazy things while they were listening LOL. MARK do it, do it for us. We would all love to see a great friend on TV. COME on guy do this...................If i could get my butt to you Id be pushing you everyday to do this. LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Dt,
I say do it! Thats an opportuinty(sp) to be proud of.
Maybe there some kind of release thing that maybe after you see whats gonna air, you can give them the ok or no change this or that. I doubt it though, but just a thought.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Do It Do IT Do IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Mark
Go Mark
GO MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! come on for us all on the forum...do it for us Deathtouch. We will all be watching you on TV. Its so cool.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I dont think that works that way. When they did mine back in 2994 we didnt even get to know what they were going to pick to air. I mean they were with me all day and then picked some crazy stuff from mine which i would have been happy if they would have deleted it. LOL But they will chose what they like, of you just being everyday you. They made me look like I was going crazy running around getting ready LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DO IT !!!!! COME ON !!!!!

im sure must of us would,

DO IT

peer preasure setting in...?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah we gotta push him on this. Mark dont dare back out. You so far are the only one whos said anything about being contacted. Theve seen your web site and they like wat they see. Just enter some pics, answer the questions, and get yourself in there. DO IT !!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Do it!
It's only a show about what YOU LOVE DOING!!

plus i need to start watching tv, it'll give me something to watch.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Can't I just be on the Cartoon Network? I would rather do that. My family seems gun-ho about this except the step daughter. She doesn't want them here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I say go for it. This is a once in a lifetime chance. You will forever wonder "what if?" if you don't do this. Think of it as a chance to overcome an obstacle that clearly bothers you. The only thing bad that will happen is you will be on TV, and be the envy of all your friends.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you Dr. I think you are right. I was planning on giving out her number to people but I think that would be stupid on my part. I found out today that there is a lot of huanters already waiting to see if they will be allowed to be on the show. If I gave that number out, I would be writing my own death warrent. I would never get on with the likes of people on this forum. I figure that this is a gift from above, and not to throw it or give it away. I don't know why they picked me, but they will be sorry in the end that they did. LOL.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Good.......
So Your Gonna Do It, Right?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I think so Johnny933. Plus I was getting a lot of emails from WormyT that I should do it, so I should take advice from a pro and just do it.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea. Just stay relaxed about it.
I envey u right now. Enjoy it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds cool. Be charming :devil:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

This year I would be too busy to partake in anything such as thing unfortunatly since I'll be doing a lot of "promo" things for my display and a huge costume party. Hopefully next year I will be able to submit my information.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Believe it or not, I think we'll be pulling off a big Halloween party on top of the Haunt....Been wanting to do that for 5 yrs now!
Everyone will be gettin' an invite when I'm 100% sure I can do it


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Yea, I think so Johnny933. Plus I was getting a lot of emails from WormyT that I should do it, so I should take advice from a pro and just do it.


Glad to hear it DT. I'm really happy one of "my peeps" was contacted for this. Give 'em hell my man.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Go for it DT! Make us proud!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Yahoooooooooooo so hes gonna do it. Now Deathtouch you gotta send her pics and sell yourself. Talk to them and stay in touch with them. Oh man its exciting.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I will do it. Just have to push myself.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

You may not get a second chance - swing for the fence


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Just get into full costume, mask/latex appliance and all. its amazing how relaxed you get when your identity is hidden


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I truely hope you do it Deathtouch. The ones who came here were so down to earth. They were hungry too and all I had to feed um was a sandwich and ice tea. They were happy with that. They showed up where i worked at the elementary school and took some video there with me and some of my lunch ladies and us in hair nets...oh so sexy....NOT!!!! Then they followed me home to see me go crazy trying to get everything set up LOL. But thats what they were after....was me just being me. So they got alot of me just being me on the show. But yet they took alot of the kids that didnt get on the show. They picked out the funny parts with me. Uggggggggggggg. But really it was all fun. The only stress I had was them calling me the end of Aug to finally say ok we have our folks celected and I got in. Sooooooooo I had from the end of Aug to Sept 16th to have all my things set up. Plus going to work everyday LOL. Oh man can we say stress. I busted butt in those few days to get all my stuff done which usually takes me a month. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sept 16th? Wow, mine isn't that bad. Mine just needs to be up by Oct 15th to the 31st, which I do now. I guess I need to take a picture of myself and send it in.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They were asking what sets your house apart from everyone else's house. I had to just wing it there. I just said that most haunters, that I know, don't use lighting controllers to set the mood. And unlike most haunters, I also do Christmas as well. Then I showed them my Christmas website. www.thechristmaskennel.com. Then I also said, and unlike most haunters I have my own Halloween Radio station that transmits a low power signal at 101.5fm for the cars that drive by. They can listen to Halloween music as they watch the display. Then I talk about hiring a pro for making my voiceovers for the radio station and then I give them the links for the voiceovers. How is that?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds good to me! Don't forget to mention the time and effort you put into MAKING props as well.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive got a pic for ya lol....
IRONSTOCK 2006 Sat June 24 :: DSC00485.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You mean this pic?..hehe..


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh someone shot me. Hey, I wonder if I can use that photo?

I found out today that the show also has a Christmas one as well. A friend who does mostly Christmas stuff said HGTV called her about the Christmas one called "What is up with this Christmas house." Go figure. But she said they are shooting around Halloween, so she can't do it. LOL.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well you can send that pic and say thats you at the Halloween gathering this summer LOL.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey DT, just saw this thread!!!! Congrats! What an honor! And I'm glad to read you're doing it. I was on TV many years ago (for tattooing dogs), and it's not hard at all. You forget they're even filming you. They're pros, they'll make you feel relaxed. OOOOOOOOOO I'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait to see the show!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It will be cool having a 'real life' famous person on this board. Make us proud.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

See Deathtouch, we are here rooting for ya. Ok you gotta do all the work but we are behind ya 100% LOL. Hum anybody got a cool cheer for him.....I know hes about tired of listening to me. LOL Go D!!!!! Go D!!!! Hes our Man...oops I mean haunter....LOL. You can do dis............Man I wish i lived close to you, Id be leaving notes on your car, visiting you at lunch time, pushing you every moment I had to keep saying OK OK I will do this.....I think I CAN I think I can......Ok Ok I WILL I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Do it man give it a good shot! Wont be that hard once your actually in filming, ide try it!
Go For IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

DT, congrats. Do it for all the Halloweenies out there. You should be proud of what you do.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats Dt,
What a great chance to show your stuff.
Just relax and have fun. 
Who knows who will be inspired by you to join in the Halloween Spirit.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That you everyone. I sent the information out. I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was feeling pretty good at this until a message on my blog today. 

"9/10/2006 - i dunno 
Posted by Anonymous 
people like you give haunters like us a bad name. 
they'll see you on the tube and assume we're all like that "

I was getting simlar message like this about the pumpkinrot stuff. That maybe why I am so negitive about Pumpkinrot's stuff.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's people who post anonymously about crap like that that give haunters a bad name. Just ignore it, man. Don't let an idiot like that bring down your experience.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

DT I just caught up on this thread, go show em how a home haunt is supposed to be!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Deathtouch, I dont get it. People LIKE YOU!!! What exactly was that message to you supose to explain. You are a simple person who decorates for Halloween. Soooooooo am I, and all the other folks on here. Im confused....People like you???? I was on TV too, along with many others so is it people like ME too??? They chose ME, They contacted ME...as well as you. They saw your website and THEY sent you an email. You didnt ask for this ...HGTV found you and took it upon themselves to ask you in hopes you would help them out. Yeah there are many haunters out here. But HGTV is looking for certain Haunts to be seen. Its a family show for all ages to watch, as they explained to me...they didnt want bloody body parts laying all over the place, things that are really spooky...NOT for this particular show. Yeah there are wonderful Haunters out here who can do the most fantastic scary freeky haunt and scare the crap outta folks. That cool, as my kids love these kinds of haunts. BUT this show from HGTV isnt looking for that type ....not for this show. There are other shows out there who would love to have Haunters show there scarey haunts. BUT Deathtouch, who ever sent that message didnt really explain what he/she meant....People like YOU????? I dont get it. 
You cant even let that bother you. Yeah I know i had people put me down big time for being on the show...people talking behind my back wondering why I was chosen over them. It wasnt me who chose...its the TV show. You remember that...they contacted you. Ugggggggggggg ok Im getting upset now...need more coffee. LOL 
Please dont let that get you down and just remember I too got talked about as I have heard from friends. But it was for me a chance in a life time weather I thought my small pittily haunt would even be chosen. I couldnt even beleive I was contacted. I even told them on the phone i belonged to several Halloween groups and that i could steer them to other folks with awsome errie Haunts. Well I did give them some group sites to look on and from there i dont know what they looked for. I was sent my email on July 28th 2004 and didnt even know I was chosen for sure til the end of August. I walked around thinking it was all fake anyway . 
Please remember they asked you Mark!!!!! They found you and even now she has to do the pitch on you to sell to her producer. Uggggggggggggg Ok Im bout to really get upset. Ok Im going now...but fricken...listen to me here....do this Deathtouch...dont you dare let that message bother you. Its too much an open sentance....people like you??? Um and that exactly means ...WHAT???? Ok Ok Im going...............


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Crap Mark this should have been to you privitly....sorry. Should have had more coffee.....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

wormyt said:


> Deathtouch, I dont get it. People LIKE YOU!!! What exactly was that message to you supose to explain. You are a simple person who decorates for Halloween. Soooooooo am I, and all the other folks on here. Im confused....People like you???? I was on TV too, along with many others so is it people like ME too??? They chose ME, They contacted ME...as well as you. They saw your website and THEY sent you an email. You didnt ask for this ...HGTV found you and took it upon themselves to ask you in hopes you would help them out. Yeah there are many haunters out here. But HGTV is looking for certain Haunts to be seen. Its a family show for all ages to watch, as they explained to me...they didnt want bloody body parts laying all over the place, things that are really spooky...NOT for this particular show. Yeah there are wonderful Haunters out here who can do the most fantastic scary freeky haunt and scare the crap outta folks. That cool, as my kids love these kinds of haunts. BUT this show from HGTV isnt looking for that type ....not for this show. There are other shows out there who would love to have Haunters show there scarey haunts. BUT Deathtouch, who ever sent that message didnt really explain what he/she meant....People like YOU????? I dont get it.
> You cant even let that bother you. Yeah I know i had people put me down big time for being on the show...people talking behind my back wondering why I was chosen over them. It wasnt me who chose...its the TV show. You remember that...they contacted you. Ugggggggggggg ok Im getting upset now...need more coffee. LOL
> Please dont let that get you down and just remember I too got talked about as I have heard from friends. But it was for me a chance in a life time weather I thought my small pittily haunt would even be chosen. I couldnt even beleive I was contacted. I even told them on the phone i belonged to several Halloween groups and that i could steer them to other folks with awsome errie Haunts. Well I did give them some group sites to look on and from there i dont know what they looked for. I was sent my email on July 28th 2004 and didnt even know I was chosen for sure til the end of August. I walked around thinking it was all fake anyway .
> Please remember they asked you Mark!!!!! They found you and even now she has to do the pitch on you to sell to her producer. Uggggggggggggg Ok Im bout to really get upset. Ok Im going now...but fricken...listen to me here....do this Deathtouch...dont you dare let that message bother you. Its too much an open sentance....people like you??? Um and that exactly means ...WHAT???? Ok Ok Im going...............


I am not backing down. One person isn't going to scare me off. And I know there are many haunters out there that have done this for years and have a lot more and better stuff than I. So, like you, I don't know why they picked me. I don't certainly think someone putting you on TV makes you better than other people. And I know that if by chance that I do get put in the spotlight, that people will talk down to me because they wonder why I got picked over them. I figure I got picked for a reason, maybe just timing I guess. Who knows? As my wife always says, "All you can do, is all you can." Which seems to be very sound advice. Even though I tried to talk her into saying she did all of this. But that wouldn't be fair to her. LOL. Because if they show her running around trying to hook up the controllers they are going to know it wasn't her.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I was feeling pretty good at this until a message on my blog today.
> 
> "9/10/2006 - i dunno
> Posted by Anonymous
> ...


Forget about jerks like that DeathTouch. Whoever it is does not speak for rest of us. Anonymous comments like that are what the "delete comment" button is good for. Rock on buddy.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Not to keep beating a dead horse here, but....... Look at the numbers. See all of the people posting positive things about this. Telling you to do it. And they even attached their NAMES to their posts. One or two idiots posting negative comments, then not having enough _huertos_ to leave their names shouldn't matter much in the scheme of things.

The internet gives us a great place to hide ourselves and still be able to throw stones. NEVER give an anonymous comment that came from the internet ANY ground whatsoever.

Did I mention? Do the TV thing, DT. MY name is Sam by the way.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

slimy said:


> The internet gives us a great place to hide ourselves and still be able to throw stones. NEVER give an anonymous comment that came from the internet ANY ground whatsoever.


What Slimy said. 
Can you say "Troll?" That's exactly what it is, a Troll. And it's also very possible it's not even someone from the haunt community, so you just ignore it and delete it, and don't let it change your mind. You do it, and become famous like WormyT. Do it for all of us.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm thrilled when anybody gets picked to be on one of these shows...it means there's going to be something on TV I actually want to see.
I say go for it.

Sure, I'd also love to see Sci-Fi do a "gory" version for late night tv audiences...so I'll send them an email...but I won't send anybody any hate mail if your tricked out haunt gets picked over mine. Chill-dren of the night!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bottom line here...There are ALOT more folks behind you than against you. Go for IT!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

DT, Hopefully Wormyt is getting that cup of coffee, but she is definitely on the mark (as are the other posters after hers). What a fantastic opportunity! We all set up for Halloween with the intention of having people appreciate the work we go through and here you are getting the opportunity to do that on a much larger scale. My hats off to you!  

As for why they pick one haunter over another... Who knows? It could be for the reasons stated previously or possibly even they had a previous shoot in the same neighborhood for something entirely different. In any case, whether your haunt is picked or not, it is a very cool honor and all of us here are behind you 100%. Not to mention a little envious.  Go make us proud!: jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I say DITTO! 
Wildomar is right! and WormyT has the history so we all know what she says is not only accurate, but also comes from the heart!

I know I don't post on here as much as some of the others (3 forums are just about going to be the death of me! LOL) but I love your haunt, visit your site often for ideas and encouragement, and fully back you 100%! I will tape that show and send you a compensation check like a rock star every time I watched it! 

My husband gives me so much grief about Halloween that you guys can't even know. But I'll be a Halloweener 'til I die, he'd better just accept it, and since TV is becoming more and more interested in shows and specials during the season, he would jump on the bandwagon and be all up in it if a TV show contacted us! I would have to then decide if I should out him on national tv and tell them how nasty he is to me about Halloween all year long! Decisions...decisions....bwahahahaha!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Go for it, DT! You have nothing but support from the "REAL" Halloween fans! :jol:


----------

